# Technics power cable



## gherrmann (Jan 22, 2010)

I am trying to determine the correct connection for the polarized power cable. I am building a cable and have lost the old one. The connection on the back of the receiver has a flat on one side. Hot or Common?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just go to Radio Shack and purchase a new cord.


----------

